# Vorschau im Explorer von PSD Dateien



## Marius Heil (9. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich wollte fragen, ob einer ein AdOn oder was auch immer weiß, um im Explorer in der Vorschau auf der Seite auch psd Dateien anzeigen zu lassen.
Mit jpg, bmp, pdf usw,... geht es ja, gibts da auch was, dass er psd Dateien anzeigt?
Weil Photoshop braucht doch ne gnaze Weile zum starten, so ne kleine Vorschau wäre manchemal ziemlich praktisch.


Marius


----------



## Duddle (9. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe .psd mit ACDSee v2.45 verknüpft. Das öffnet sich in 3 Sekunden und kann dann im eigenen File-Explorer auch gleich ne Vorschau auf alle anderen Dateien liefern.

Aber ich hatte es auch mal, das ich ne Art Thumbnail für jede .psd auf dem Desktop gesehen habe, nur weiß ich nicht mehr welche Einstellung das bewirkt hat   


Duddle


----------



## oscarr (9. Oktober 2005)

Irfanview


----------



## Leugim (10. Oktober 2005)

Soweit ich es bisher feststellen konnte, wurden die miniaturen der psd's auf dem Desktop angezeigt, sobald ich Photoshop installiert hatte.. 
und ansonsten kann ich auch den ACD-See wärmstens empfehlen! praktisch null resourcen fressend und deutlich schneller als diese Vorschau von Windows. Zudem kommen noch viele weitere Formate, die erkannt werden UND basische tools wie zum beispiel drehen und mehrfach umbenennen etc..


----------



## McAce (10. Oktober 2005)

Das galt aber nur bis Version 7 Ab Version CS funktioniert das nicht mehr, ich denke
die wollen
damit ihren eigen Browser pushen obwohl der eher Resourcendfressend ist.

Ich nutze auch ACDSee ist einfach dafür hervorragend geeignet, nur habe ich *.PSD Dateien
nicht mit ihm verknüpft.


----------



## Marius Heil (10. Oktober 2005)

Mhhh, so ein Mist, deshalb geht das nicht mehr, wieso machen die Deppen das bei CS raus,....
Sowas unnötiges, bis ich den Browser von Photoshop geöffnet hab, bin ich alt,...
Sowas unnötiges.
Da gibts nicht zufällig was von anderen Anbietern?
Oder wie ich das irgendwie hinbekommen könnte?
Kann natürlich auch ein anderes Programm nehmen, das war aber eigentlich nicht der Sinn, wäre ganz praktisch, es in der Vorschau zu haben.



Marius


----------



## Nino (10. Oktober 2005)

_*Ulead Photo Explorer*_
Ist zwar nicht dafür gedacht aber es funktioniert


----------



## PDeffer (11. Oktober 2005)

Unter XP Professional und mit PS CS werden bei mir im Explodierer die PSD-Vorschau angezeigt.
Ich fürchte, der Grund, warum die Dateien bei Dir nicht angezeigt werden, ist im MS Explorer zu suchen. 
Vom CS-internen Browser kann ich auch nur abraten. Gerade bei servergestuetzten Profilen ist von der Verwendung von selbigem tunlichst abzuraten. Wenns jemand interessiert, kann ich ja noch ausholen....

PDeffer


----------



## McAce (11. Oktober 2005)

Also irgendwie verstehe ich nicht worauf du hinausmöchtest, Dann lass doch mal
deine Lösung des Problems hören.

Wenn ich mit ACDSee meine Bildordner durchstöber werden die PSD angezeigt nur halt
nicht in der Ordnervorschau, worums hier ja nun geht.


----------



## PDeffer (11. Oktober 2005)

McAce, nochmal für Dich: Ich wollte darauf hinaus, dass ein zusätzliches Programm (wie oben erwähnt Irfan oder ACDSee, ....), um die Vorschau einzelner PSD-Dateien anzusehen, nicht zwingend notwendig ist. Und jetzt die Begründung, weil: 





> Unter XP Professional und mit PS CS werden bei mir im Explodierer die PSD-Vorschauen angezeigt.


Will heissen: Es geht prinzipiell, sonst wären es bei mir Desktop-Halluzinationen.
Da es im PS CS beim Speichern keine separaten Datei-Vorschau-Einstellungen gibt, blieb nur meine Vermutung, dass die Ordneroptionen des MS Explorer helfen könnten ...
Genaugenommen behaupte ich damit sogar Deine Aussage 





> Das galt aber nur bis Version 7 Ab Version CS funktioniert das nicht mehr, ich denke die wollen
> damit ihren eigen Browser pushen obwohl der eher Resourcendfressend ist


 ist verkehrt, weil s.o.!

Meine letzten drei Saetze ergaben eine neue Sinneinheit und bezogen sich auf deine Formulierung über den internen PS-Browser: 





> ... obwohl der eher Resourcendfressend ist


Ergänzend dazu schrieb ich, dass es bei servergestützten Betriebssytem-Benutzer-Profilen mit PS CS und Co Probleme gibt. Wer mehr dazu wissen möchte, sollte sich melden. 
Dies ist aber nicht Thema des Beitrages.
Es ging nämlich, wie Du schon richtig bemerktest, um 





> was auch immer weiß, um im Explorer in der Vorschau auf der Seite auch psd Dateien anzeigen zu lassen


Mein Beitrag war lediglich ein Erfahrungsbericht. Mir hilft es manchmal zu wissen, ob etwas überhaupt funktioniert, bevor ich herausbekommen will, wie es funktioniert.

Grüße vom 
PDeffer


----------



## McAce (11. Oktober 2005)

Naja drumherum reden ist immer gut und was interessiert mich der ganze Serverkram hier
das ist arg am Thema vorbei.

Was nützt es mir zu wissen das es bei einem funktioniert der aber nicht sagen möchte
warum es bei ihm funktionieren könnte und bei anderen nicht. Vielleicht liegt es ja daran
das er keine Ahnung hat oder er möchte sein wissen nicht teilen.

Nur dein Hinweis 

_der Grund, warum die Dateien bei Dir nicht angezeigt werden, ist im MS Explorer zu suchen_

ist nicht wirklich hilfreich.

Aber egal was solls 

McAce


----------



## PDeffer (11. Oktober 2005)

> Naja drumherum reden ist immer gut und was interessiert mich der ganze Serverkram hier


... soll ja auch Leute geben, die eine solche Arbeitsumgebung haben. Da finde ich es nicht am Thema vorbei zu erwähnen, dass die eine Lösung des Problems (nämlich anstatt den Explorer den PS-CS-Browser zu verwenden) unter diesen Umständen nach hinten los geht. 

Was wirklich nicht hilft, sind falsche Aussagen vermischt mit Verschwörungstheorien über die 'Programmanbieter-Mafia` a la: 





> Das galt aber nur bis Version 7 Ab Version CS funktioniert das nicht mehr, ich denke die wollen ...





> Was nützt es mir zu wissen das es bei einem funktioniert ...


 ... das erwähnte ich bereits.



> Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, das er keine Ahnung hat


 ... ich weiss wirklich nicht, warum es bei Marius Heil nicht funktioniert.

Grüße 
PDeffer


----------



## zenga (11. Oktober 2005)

schön, dass es bei pdeffer hinhaut ....  
auf dieser Seite steht wie es klappen könte, auch mit CS2 >
http://www.notestips.com/80256B3A007F2692/1/TAIO-68UEVH

keine Garantie und Gewähr, bitte vorher wichtige Sachen sichern  :suspekt:  

zenga


----------



## McAce (11. Oktober 2005)

Joa Danke Zenga bin aber auch schon fündig geworden, ganz nach unten scrollen.

http://www.psd-tutorials.de/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=45707

Wer CS2 hat einfach den Pfad 

C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Adobe\Shell\

erstellen und dort dann halt die dll hineinkopieren

Bei mir mußte ich die Dateiendung zu rar umbennen sie hieß ursprünglich roff.

@ PDeffer Danke fürs dumm herum reden. Nur gut das der Rest der User hier 
    wesentlich mehr zur Lösung beitragen als nur dummes gerede.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Oktober 2005)

McAce hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ PDeffer Danke fürs dumm herum reden. Nur gut das der Rest der User hier wesentlich mehr zur Lösung beitragen als nur dummes gerede.


Jetzt ist aber mal Schluss hier! 
Ich denke, es wurden genug Problemlösungen aufgezeigt.
Weiteres persönliches Geflame bitte ich, per PN auszudiskutieren.

[ closed ]


----------

